# Child cares in NZ



## khyati.1981 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

I am moving to wellington, New Zealand August 2014. I have a 4.7 year old son. He would be 5 year old on 2 sept 2014. So he will join school there. I would like to know Are there good 'After school day care' system in wellington. Or Are there schools with embedded day care system. Because I am a working women I need a child care for him afters school hours till 5:30 pm. 

I appreciate if anyone could share useful information around this.

Khyati :clock:


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't know if they are any good but there certainly are a few. Google is your friend!

Also one of the kids play centres near where I live in Tawa is offering after school care now - it's called Chipmunks Play Centre.

My 3 year old boy loves it there and the staff are really good.


----------



## khyati.1981 (Apr 7, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> Don't know if they are any good but there certainly are a few. Google is your friend!
> 
> Also one of the kids play centres near where I live in Tawa is offering after school care now - it's called Chipmunks Play Centre.
> 
> My 3 year old boy loves it there and the staff are really good.


Hi,

Thank you for the answer.

I appreciate a little bit more information around it:

1. What are the timings?
2. What is the monthly fee for 5 hrs a day in NZ$? 

Thanks in advance,
Khyati


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

khyati.1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the answer.
> 
> ...


1. The usual timings are between 3:00pm - 4:30pm or 3:00pm - 6:00pm. Some offer both and others just the 3.00pm - 6.00pm.

2. Average cost is $15 per session (3 hours) and includes pick up from school, drinks, afternoon tea, help with homework, kids activities etc.
$75 a week thereabouts.

Why are you asking about 5 hours a day.......Do you need "Before school care" also ?
If so you're talking another $10 per session for 7:00am - 8:30am care before school.


----------



## khyati.1981 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello,

Firstly, I would like to thank you so much for such useful information. 

Actually, my visa application is under processing. If everything goes fine, I would reach Wellington somewhere in this August mid.

And, I am only worried about my son. My office timing would be 8:30 am to 5 pm in wellington central. And, I am not aware that what school timing my son would follow there. And that is why confused about the hrs for which he needs child care.

He will be 5 year old on 2 sept so I believe as per NZ education system he would be getting admission in nursery but I am not aware abt the timings. Here in India, the timings are 9 am to 12:30 pm for nursery.

I appreciate your help in this regard.

Khyati


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

khyati.1981 said:


> Hello, Firstly, I would like to thank you so much for such useful information. Actually, my visa application is under processing. If everything goes fine, I would reach Wellington somewhere in this August mid. And, I am only worried about my son. My office timing would be 8:30 am to 5 pm in wellington central. And, I am not aware that what school timing my son would follow there. And that is why confused about the hrs for which he needs child care. He will be 5 year old on 2 sept so I believe as per NZ education system he would be getting admission in nursery but I am not aware abt the timings. Here in India, the timings are 9 am to 12:30 pm for nursery. I appreciate your help in this regard. Khyati


Yes but he would only be in kindergarden (nursery) for a month maximum then he would have to start school.
Children start school on or after their 5th birthday here in nz. I doubt you would find a kindergarden that would have a place for him as there's usually a waiting list and it can take 3-6 months to get in sometimes.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, there is no way your child would get in to kindergarten for 1 month upon arrival. You will have to pay for private day care. If you know where you are going to live or work you should start contacting day care centres now as they also often have a wait list (and usually won't be interested in enrolling a child for 1 month). In Auckland daycare is about $44/day after ECE.


----------



## khyati.1981 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you friends for sharing information regarding day cares and kindergarden in NZ. I think I should start contacting day cares ASAP.



Khyati


----------

